# Blue spotted Bengal 1 yr old - Kent area



## Bengalgirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I am desperately looking for a new home for a lovely blue spotted bengal girl. She was intended to be used as a breeding queen, but was too badly bullied by my other girls, and I had her neutered. 

The ideal home for her would be a single female, or a very quiet home, where she can have some peace. 

She is vaccinated, and up to date with worming. 

Please contact me if you think you can help!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you haven't found a home for her yet you could always contact the Bental Cat Club Welfare The Bengal Cat Club Welfare Page - Home


----------



## DebbieC (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi I've sent you a PM, I know of one, possibly two people looking for a Bengal.
thanks
Debbie


----------



## Bengalgirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Debbie

She is a very special girl, would really love to find her a home where she can live in peace and quiet.


----------



## Bengalgirl (Nov 27, 2010)

This girl has now been rehomed.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

great news


----------

